# RS6 Manual Conversion - Which 4.2 manual block and crank?



## RS_666 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi

I'm planning to convert to RS to manual among other upgrades and wanted to find out which block that comes with the 01E bolt pattern and starter location can I use to rebuild my engine into? I would also need a crank with standard 8 bolt pattern.

I understand there are adapters or the ability to drill thr block but this then requires special flywheel and I'd prefer to rebuild into manual block if possible as the engine will be apart anyway.

I'm also interested to know if any of the diesel blocks are suitable as I believe they are cast iron? I'm planning sleeves for the alusil block and this would save a lot of time and money if a cast block is available.

FYI the plan is to be install twin BW EFR 6758 turbos with suitable intercooler kit and e85 fuel system while retaining 9.5:1 CR so it can make a good 700hp on 98RON and we can then turn it up to 11 on E85 and see what the BW turbos are good for, I'm told 1000+ shouldn't be a problem.

Any feedback on the above block questions is appreciated.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

A 077 a6/s6 a8/s8 block will work. No point in sleeving the block. Just hone an use forged 8.5:1 pistons. Depending on which clutch your using, and can use a s6/s8 flywheel with the s4/rs4 clutch and trans spacer or use a 2.8 v6 clutch and flywheel. 

I'm actually going to use efr 6758's on my 4.2 as well :thumbup:


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

But what heads?


----------

